# p800 e linux [risolto e agg howto]

## kaosone

ciao, sto tentando di collegare questo telefonino al pc(via bt) per sfruttare la connessione fastweb (nei limiti del bluetooth ovviamente   :Razz:  ) 

ora qui nascono i primi problemi:

con vmware + winxp tutto funziona perfettamente ( la connessione viene automaticamente messa in sharing e dal cellu si naviga davvero bene )

da linux no  :Sad: 

riesco a scambiarmi file e a riceverli, ma a sharare la connessione proprio no

ho trovato un paio di howto ma con nessuno dei due sono riuscito a combinare niente  :Sad: 

non posso neanche postare messaggi di errore, perche' non ce sono di fatto   :Exclamation: 

qualche idea su come debuggare la cosa? pppd con cui dovrei connettermi non da nessun messaggio di errore (ma dove cavolo logga?? ho provato /var/log(syslog|messages|ppp.log) ma niente  :Sad:  )

thx a tutti 

ciaooLast edited by kaosone on Sat May 01, 2004 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kaosone

allora in parte risolto ora riesco a connettermi il problema che devo richiedere il servizio porta seriale (canale 1) ma che il gateway audio ha lo stesso canale quindi quando lo richiedo mi connette l'audio!!! aiutoooo

ecco un po di codice  :Crying or Very sad: 

```

[root@nazgul][/home/kaosone$]sdptool browse 00:0A:D9:61:67:89

Browsing 00:0A:D9:61:67:89 ...

Service Name: Voice gateway

Service Description: Voice gateway

Service Provider: Sony Ericsson

Service RecHandle: 0x10000

Service Class ID List:

  "Headset Audio Gateway" (0x1112)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1  /*<------------------------------------------------*/

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Headset" (0x1108)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Bluetooth Serial Port

Service Description: Bluetooth Serial Port

Service Provider: Symbian Ltd.

Service RecHandle: 0x1001b

Service Class ID List:

  "Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1  /*<------------------------------------------------*/

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Service Name: Dial-up Networking

Service Description: Dial-up Networking

Service Provider: Sony Ericsson

Service RecHandle: 0x1001c

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 2

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX Object Push

Service RecHandle: 0x1001d

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 3

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

    Version: 0x0100

```

ed ecco i comandi per ottenere un gateway audio   :Shocked: 

```

[root@nazgul][/home/kaosone$]rfcomm bind /dev/rfcomm0 00:0A:D9:61:67:89 1

[root@nazgul][/home/kaosone$]sdptool add --channel=1 SP

Serial Port service registered

[root@nazgul][/home/kaosone$]dund --listen --channel 1 noauth crtscts lock local proxyarp passive silent 192.168.0.3:192.168.0.4

[root@nazgul][/home/kaosone$]echo > /dev/rfcomm0

```

e a questo punto mi si apre il gt audio   :Exclamation: 

:help: 

ciao

----------

## kaosone

ulteriori passi avanti   :Razz: 

quando finira' questo parto  (ammesso che prima o poi finisca)  scrivero' un howto   :Laughing: 

ecco qui le nuove info

```

May  1 01:00:31 localhost dund[10310]: DUN daemon ver 1.1

May  1 01:00:39 localhost hcid[8771]: link_key_request (sba=00:20:ED:08:C1:C7, dba=00:0A:D9:61:67:89)

May  1 01:00:39 localhost hcid[8763]: link_key_request (sba=00:20:ED:08:C1:C7, dba=00:0A:D9:61:67:89)

May  1 01:00:44 localhost dund[10312]: New connection from 00:0A:D9:61:67:89

May  1 01:00:44 localhost pppd[10314]: pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

May  1 01:00:44 localhost pppd[10314]: Using interface ppp0

May  1 01:00:44 localhost pppd[10314]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/rfcomm0

May  1 01:00:44 localhost pppd[10314]: kernel does not support PPP filtering

May  1 01:00:44 localhost pppd[10314]: found interface eth0 for proxy arp

May  1 01:00:44 localhost pppd[10314]: local  IP address 1.43.hidden

May  1 01:00:44 localhost pppd[10314]: remote IP address 1.43.hidden

May  1 01:00:48 localhost pppd[10314]: LCP terminated by peer

May  1 01:00:51 localhost pppd[10314]: Connection terminated.

May  1 01:00:51 localhost pppd[10314]: Connect time 0.1 minutes.

May  1 01:00:51 localhost pppd[10314]: Sent 96 bytes, received 122 bytes.

May  1 01:00:51 localhost pppd[10314]: Connect time 0.1 minutes.

May  1 01:00:51 localhost pppd[10314]: Sent 96 bytes, received 122 bytes.

May  1 01:00:51 localhost pppd[10314]: Exit.

```

ora sto ricompilando il kernel :p

a presto nuovi aggiornamenti   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kaosone

ecco un ultimo passettino avanti

si connette ma si sconnette a caso dopo 30 secondi circa ( ma per 30 secondi navigo bene) il messaggio pare questo 

```

May  1 03:35:28 localhost pppd[10392]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 10416)

May  1 03:35:28 localhost pppd[10392]: rcvd [LCP ProtRej id=0x3 80 fd 01 02 00 04]

May  1 03:35:28 localhost pppd[10392]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x4 <predictor 1>]

May  1 03:35:28 localhost pppd[10392]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 10416), status = 0x0

May  1 03:35:31 localhost pppd[10392]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x4 <predictor 1>]

May  1 03:36:13 localhost last message repeated 3 times

May  1 03:36:49 localhost pppd[10392]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x2]

May  1 03:36:49 localhost pppd[10392]: LCP terminated by peer

May  1 03:36:49 localhost pppd[10392]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 10729)

May  1 03:36:49 localhost pppd[10392]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

May  1 03:36:49 localhost pppd[10392]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 10729), status = 0x1

May  1 03:36:50 localhost pppd[10392]: Connection terminated.

May  1 03:36:50 localhost pppd[10392]: Connect time 1.4 minutes.

May  1 03:36:50 localhost pppd[10392]: Sent 28482 bytes, received 6391 bytes.

May  1 03:36:50 localhost pppd[10392]: Connect time 1.4 minutes.

May  1 03:36:50 localhost pppd[10392]: Sent 28482 bytes, received 6391 bytes.

May  1 03:36:50 localhost pppd[10392]: Exit.

```

ciao   :Wink: 

----------

## kaosone

ok ora ho risolto tutto quindi come promesso posto l'howto  :Smile: 

(io ho usato una chiavetta bluetooth della gigabyte con kernel 2.6.6-rc3-love1)

prima di tutto bisogna compilare il kernel con lo stack bluez attivato:

nella sezione networking support mettete

```

PPP support

PPP filtering

PPP support for async devices

PPP support for sync tty ports (non dovrebbe servire ma per sicurezza :p )

```

 nella sezione bluetooth mettete

```

RFCOMM protocol support

RFCOMM tty support 

BNEP protol support

L2CAP protocol support
```

e nella sezione driver del bluetooth mettete

```

HCI USB driver 

```

e ovviamente tutto il supporto usb, ma immagino che gia' ce l'abbiate e cmq documentazione in rete si trova facilmente.

dopo aver compilato il kernel, vi servira' emergiare alcuni pacchetti in particolare i vari bluez-*

sono 5 pacchetti da 150k , metteteli tutti  tranne il bluez-kernel  (se avete un 2.4.X invece dovrete emergiarlo , mi pare che il bluez sia stato integrato solo ale 2.5.x e superiori)

ora per vedere se tutto va bene lanciate 

```

modprobe rfcomm

sdpd

hcid

hciconfig hci0 piscan noauth up

```

con 

```
hcitool inq
```

da root dovreste vedere il vostro cellu 

```

hcitool inq

Inquiring ...

        <indirizzo bt>       clock offset: 0x433b    class: 0x10220c
```

ovviamente dovete attivare il bluetooth sul cellulare e metterlo come 'rilevabile'

segnatevi l'indirizzo e date un bel

```

sdptool browse <indirizzo bt>
```

dovreste vedere i vari servizi sul p800 tra questi cercate il canale seriale ( da me e' il canale 1) e bindatelo su una rfcomm

```

mknod -m 666 /dev/rfcomm1 c 216 1

/bin/rfcomm bind <numero rfcomm> <indirizzo bt>   <numero canale>
```

dove numero rfcomm sara' 1 (/dev/rfcomm1).

ora dovrete creare un canale per riceve sul vostro pc io ho usato il canale 1

```

sdptool add --channel=1 SP
```

e farsi richiamare sul cellulare da dun

```

dund --listen --channel 1 --msdun call <file> debug nodetach
```

<file> e' un file che dovete creare in /etc/ppp/peers/nomefile

io il mio l'ho settato cosi'

```

debug

115200

noauth

crtscts

lock

local

proxyarp

passive

maxfail 0

ms-dns  <indirizzo dns>

192.168.0.5:192.168.0.6

```

192.168.0.5 sara' un ip che prendera' il pc, 192.168.0.6 sara' quello che prendera' il cellu

se il cellu non e' pairato con il pc pero' non riuscirete a fare una ceppa, per fare il pairing da console non ho trovato nulla ,ma ho usato kdebluetooth,e' comodo anche per trasferire file ecc ecc.

apritelo, andate sul vostro cellu e aggiungete una periferica bluetooth, scegliete il pc tra quelle nell'elenco  e vi si aprira' una finestralla sul pc. mettete dentro un codice a caso e  mettete lo stesso sul cell

fatto il pairing potete  chiudere kdebluetooth visto che potrebbe interferire con gli altri programmi .

fatto il paring per avviare la connessione fate

```

echo > /dev/rfcomm1 
```

a volte la connessione si chiude dopo 2 secondi quindi provate un po di volte (di solito 2-3), e dovreste riuscire ad ottenere una connessione piu' stabile

ora potrete navigare con opera (non con gli altri programmi) usare ssh e vnc dal cellulare, ma con la limitazione di 100 secondi, dopo di che la connessione cadra'

comunque siamo sulla buona strada, il problema e' che il cellu prova a risolvere indirizzi come wsockhost.mrouter e mrouter e se non riesce a risolverli fa cadere la connessione

qui entra in gioco bind

dovrete installare ( o configurare ) bind sul vostro pc e usarlo come server dns per il cellulare

```
 emerge bind 
```

una volta configurato dovremo settare la zona mrouter 

---- /etc/bind/named.conf ------

cambiare 

```
listen-on { 127.0.0.1; };
```

 con 

```
listen-on { any; };
```

aggiungere 

```

zone "mrouter"  {

        type master;

        file "pri/mrouter.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};
```

------/etc/bind/pri/mrouter.zone------

```

$ORIGIN .

$TTL 86400      ; 1 day

mrouter        IN SOA  ns.mrouter. root.mrouter. (

                                2001042703 ; serial

                                86400      ; refresh (1 day)

                                21600      ; retry (6 hours)

                                3600000    ; expire (5 weeks 6 days 16 hours)

                                3600       ; minimum (1 hour)

                                )

                        NS      <vostro ip>.

$ORIGIN mrouter.

$TTL 86400      ; 1 day

localhost               A       127.0.0.1

ns                      A       <vostro ip>

wsockhost               A       <vostro ip>

```

ora diamo un 

```
/etc/init.d/named start
```

ora dobbiamo cambiare il dns in /etc/ppp/peers/<file> con il nostro indirizzo ip

fatto questo provate per sicurezza a fare

dig wsockhost.mrouter @<vostroip>

se vi esce almeno in answer tutto e' andato per il meglio

ora killate dund e rilanciatelo con le stesse opzioni di prima, e rifate un bel 

```
cat > /dev/rfcomm1
```

sempre un paio di volte  :Smile: 

ora dovreste essere connessi sempre e *dovrebbe* andare tutto  :Smile: 

se avete commenti/modifiche/suggerimenti ditemelo che sistemo   :Exclamation: 

la mia e-mail e' kaos (chiocciola) gamersrevolt (dot) it

ciao

----------

## rinosan_76

scusa se posto una domanda stupida... ma tu navighi con il cellulare da connessione con il pc? Cioè il pc è collegato ad internet e dal cellulare navighi?

Io volevo fare lo stesso e non ci sono riuscito... ho anch'io il p800... poi mi aiuti se quello che hai scritto non mi basta?

Ciao

----------

## kaosone

si e' quello che faccio

se non riesci seguendo l'howto dimmelo che ti do una mano

ciao

----------

## assente

Probabilmente non è il posto giusto.. ma volevo sapere se col p800 si riesce anche a sincronizzarlo con Evolution 1.5.x con i contatti e gli appuntamenti.

----------

## rinosan_76

ok allora appena riesco a configurare il modem (con eci-adsl non riesco proprio a farlo andare) ci provero?

No è possibile farlo attraverso la USB direttamente?

Che cosa usi collegato al pc come bluetooth?

----------

## kaosone

 *assente wrote:*   

> Probabilmente non è il posto giusto.. ma volevo sapere se col p800 si riesce anche a sincronizzarlo con Evolution 1.5.x con i contatti e gli appuntamenti.

 

si si puo'

si puo' anche tramite basetta penso pero' non ho approfondito perche' a me non serviva 

per il bt uso una chiavetta della trust da 10

----------

## nightshadow

faccio io una domanda a proposito di ericsson p800 e che si avvicina alla domanda di assente:

si riesce anche a soncronizzarlo con ldap? ho letto su google che si fa, ma nulla che spieghi COME farlo.

la questione mi servirebbe per lavoro... ho un cliente con quel telefono e non me lo vuole lasciare nemmeno mezz'ora per provare.

mi spiego meglio:

il server ldap e' una macchina sulla LAN con un certo IP privato.

a questo punto bisognerebbe trovare il sistema per connettere il p800 alla lan e da qui fare la sincronia. il tutto senza passare da nessun mail client, tipo lookout o evoluscion.

----------

## Truzzone

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> ......
> 
> dovreste vedere i vari servizi sul p800 tra questi cercate il canale seriale ( da me e' il canale 1) e bindatelo su una rfcomm
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Qui mi fermo, ho configurato tutto, ma non so se ho fatto giusto l'mknod, la mia Bluetooth Serial Port ha Channel: 3 e allora ho fatto:

mknod -m 666 /dev/rfcomm3 c 216 1

è corretto, poi per fare il pairing nessuno conosce un metodo da console, senza dover installare kde per le dipendenze di kdebluetooth?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

PS: Si può copiare del testo da una console aterm il firefox? come? Grazie

----------

## Truzzone

Ho seguito il tuo howoto, avendo anch'io un p800, ma non riesco ad effettuare il pariring senza kdebluetooth, non voglio utilizzarlo perchè non utilizzo kde com desktop manager.

Esiste un'altro metodo per effettuare il pairing?

Mi fermo sempre al punto:

```
echo > /dev/rfcomm1
```

quando lancio questo comando, sul cell mi chiede il PIN lo digito (lo stesso presente in /etc/bluetooth/pin scrivendo 1234 oppure PIN:1234 non funziona lo stesso) ma mi da connessione rifiutata nella console.

Ora dopo aver fatto /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart, quando lancio

```
echo > /dev/rfcomm1
```

mi dice /dev/rfcomm1: No such device.

Che cosa ho combinato?   :Question: 

@kaosone: Puoi postare i tuoi hcid.conf e pin.

Ciao by Truzzone   :Sad: 

----------

## wildancer

eh, infatti il pariring sarebbe meglio capire come si fà da console... Bah! Ragazzi io non capisco una cosa però... in rfcom.conf che caspita ci và? cioè, se il mio cellulare ha 75 canali devo mettere rfcomm0 fino a rfcomm27 ????

----------

## Truzzone

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> eh, infatti il pariring sarebbe meglio capire come si fà da console... Bah! Ragazzi io non capisco una cosa però... in rfcom.conf che caspita ci và? cioè, se il mio cellulare ha 75 canali devo mettere rfcomm0 fino a rfcomm27 ????

 

Per il pairing non so come ho fatto ma ci sono riuscito da console, almeno credo, nel p800 sulla lista dei dispositivi bluetooth conosciuti c'è il mio pc   :Shocked: 

Per i canali non ho ancora capito se per la condivisione internet serve il canale Obex Push oppure Bluetooth serial port   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Sad: 

----------

## kaosone

ero in vacanza e non avevo letto :p

il canale che serve e' la serial port

oggi sto anche provando a sincronizzare tutto con evolution  :o

----------

## Truzzone

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> ero in vacanza e non avevo letto :p
> 
> il canale che serve e' la serial port
> 
> oggi sto anche provando a sincronizzare tutto con evolution  

 

Grazie per aver risposto ormai avevo perso le speranze   :Sad: 

Se puoi, mi fai un grosso favore? Postare i vari file della tua config, perchè avevo ri-provato più volte ma senza successo, appena torno a casa riprovo   :Confused: 

Grazie

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## kaosone

quali configurazioni ti servono?

----------

## Truzzone

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> quali configurazioni ti servono?

 

Allora, non ho capito una cosa:

[CUT]

e farsi richiamare sul cellulare da dun

```

dund --listen --channel 1 --msdun call <file> debug nodetach
```

<file> e' un file che dovete creare in /etc/ppp/peers/nomefile

io il mio l'ho settato cosi'

```

debug

115200

noauth

crtscts

lock

local

proxyarp

passive

maxfail 0

ms-dns  <indirizzo dns>

192.168.0.5:192.168.0.6

```

[/CUT]

Quando si richiama dund in <file> devo mettere solo il nome o il percorso completo?

Dopo averlo lanciati dalla console non mi restituisce nulla, ritorna subito attivo il cursore, è normale?   :Question: 

Puoi postare cosa ti restituisce:

uname -r

e poi il contenuto dei seguenti file:

/bin/bluepin

/etc/bluetooth/pin

/etc/bluetooth/pin-helper

/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

Grazie   :Smile: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## kaosone

Quando si richiama dund in <file> devo mettere solo il nome o il percorso completo?

solo il nome del file

Dopo averlo lanciati dalla console non mi restituisce nulla, ritorna subito attivo il cursore, ï¿½ normale?   :Question: 

si

Puoi postare cosa ti restituisce:

uname -r

```
2.6.10-cko1
```

e poi il contenuto dei seguenti file:

/bin/bluepin

il file non esiste ma e' /usr/bin/bluepin

```
$ head /usr/bin/bluepin

#!/usr/bin/python

#

# Bluetooth PIN helper

# Written by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

#

import sys, os, string, popen2, pygtk

pygtk.require('2.0')

# X Display initialization.

..::[kaosone@nazgul][Tue Jan 18][22:23:35][~]::..

$ md5sum /usr/bin/bluepin

25a388aa108b9312849b94a05b595655  /usr/bin/bluepin

```

/etc/bluetooth/pin..

```
..::[root@nazgul][Tue Jan 18][22:24:15][/home/kaosone]::..

#  cat /etc/bluetooth/pin

1234

```

/etc/bluetooth/pin-helper

```
..::[root@nazgul][Tue Jan 18][22:24:18][/home/kaosone]::..

# cat /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper

#!/bin/sh

echo -n "PIN:"

cat /etc/bluetooth/pin

```

/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf

```
..::[root@nazgul][Tue Jan 18][22:47:07][/home/kaosone]::..

# cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf | grep -v '^.*\#'  

options {

        autoinit yes;

        security user;

        pairing multi;

        pin_helper /usr/bin/bluepin;

}

device {

        name "BlueZ (%d)";

        class 0x3e0100;

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        lm accept;

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

}

```

ciao

----------

## Truzzone

Sono ri-partito ho gli stessi tuoi file di config, ho fatto i seguenti passi:

```
bash-2.05b# sdptool browse 00:0A:D9:5C:60:68

Browsing 00:0A:D9:5C:60:68 ...

Service Name: Voice gateway

Service Description: Voice gateway

Service Provider: Sony Ericsson

Service RecHandle: 0x10000

Service Class ID List:

  "Headset Audio Gateway" (0x1112)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 4

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Headset" (0x1108)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX Object Push

Service RecHandle: 0x10001

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Bluetooth Serial Port

Service Description: Bluetooth Serial Port

Service Provider: Symbian Ltd.

Service RecHandle: 0x10002

Service Class ID List:

  "Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 2

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Service Name: Dial-up Networking

Service Description: Dial-up Networking

Service Provider: Sony Ericsson

 CUT....[ 
```

Quindi il canale nel mio caso è il 2 allora ho fatto questo:

```
mknod -m 666 /dev/rfcomm1 c 216 2

rfcomm bind 1 00:0A:D9:5C:60:68 2

sdptool add --channel=1 SP

dund --listen --channel 1 --msdun call p800 debug nodetach

```

Contenuto di /etc/ppp/peers/p800

```
debug

115200

noauth

crtscts

lock

local

proxyarp

passive

maxfail 0

ms-dns 192.168.1.1

192.168.1.1:192.168.1.101

```

Il pc ha due schede di rete, una collegata al modem (dhcp) e l'altra ad uno switch (192.168.1.1)

Ora lancio:

```
echo > /dev/rfcomm1 

bash: /dev/rfcomm1: No such device
```

Almeno le altre volta che provavo mi siu accendeva la retroilluminazione del display, ora mi da questo errore, che cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?   :Question: 

Grazie

Ciao by Truzzone   :Sad: 

[EDIT]

mettendo 1 alla fine di mknod ho risolto il problema dell'rfcomm, ma ora mi restituisce:

```
echo > /dev/rfcomm1 

bash: /dev/rfcomm1: Connection refused
```

lancio il comando scrivo il pin 1234 nel cell dove mi compare in automatico la finestra di pairing e poi mi restituisce quel  /dev/rfcomm1: Connection refused che posso fare?

[/EDIT]

----------

## kaosone

posta un tail di /var/log/syslog dopo la connessione fallita

----------

## Truzzone

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> posta un tail di /var/log/syslog dopo la connessione fallita

 

```
Oct 20 21:10:21 Serverino syslog-ng[5627]: STATS: dropped 0

Oct 20 21:13:54 Serverino login(pam_unix)[11153]: session closed for user root

Oct 20 21:14:21 Serverino login(pam_unix)[6501]: session closed for user root

Oct 20 21:14:22 Serverino init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Oct 20 21:14:25 Serverino dnsmasq[6216]: reading /etc/resolv.conf

Oct 20 21:14:25 Serverino dnsmasq[6216]: using nameserver 217.141.110.203#53

Oct 20 21:14:25 Serverino dnsmasq[6216]: exiting on receipt of SIGTERM

Oct 20 21:14:27 Serverino nmbd[6434]: [2004/10/20 21:14:27, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(54)

Oct 20 21:14:27 Serverino nmbd[6434]:   Got SIGTERM: going down...

Oct 20 21:14:29 Serverino syslog-ng[5627]: syslog-ng version 1.6.4 going down

```

Ricordo che non ho fatto il pairing con kdebluetooth perchè non voglio installare anche tutte le sue dipendenze.

Ciao by Truzzone   :Sad: 

----------

## kaosone

strano non logga niente... 

non so come mai ti dia connection refused, ma mi sembra strano che non pairi, visto che a me ora lo fa in automatico

prova a lanciare questo script

```

sdpd

hcid

hciconfig hci0 piscan noauth up 

 mknod -m 666 /dev/rfcomm2 c 216 2 

 rfcomm bind 2    00:0A:D9:5C:60:68  2

 sdptool add --channel=2 SP

 sdptool add --channel=1 SP

dund --listen --channel 1 --persist --msdun call p800 debug nodetach

 dund --listen --channel 2 --persist --msdun call p800 debug nodetach

  echo > /dev/rfcomm2

  sleep 10;

  while  [ "`rfcomm | grep tty-attached`" == "" ] ;do echo > /dev/rfcomm2 ; sleep 10; done

  echo done;

```

e dimmi se ti chiede ogni volta di pairare o no

inoltre prova a vedere se riesci ad inviare un file (devi registrare il canale obex con sdptool, bindarlo su una rfcomm e usare ussp-push /dev/rfcomm[n] file file)

----------

## Truzzone

ho provato con lo script:

```
bash-2.05b# sh bluescript 

Serial Port service registered

Serial Port service registered

bluescript: line 10: /dev/rfcomm2: Connection refused

bluescript: line 12: /dev/rfcomm2: Connection refused

bluescript: line 12: /dev/rfcomm2: Connection refused

bluescript: line 12: /dev/rfcomm2: Connection refused

bluescript: line 12: /dev/rfcomm2: Connection refused

bluescript: line 12: /dev/rfcomm2: Connection refused

bluescript: line 12: /dev/rfcomm2: Connection refused

```

Infine ho fatto CTRL+C per uscire.

Da quello che ho letto facendo il pairing dovrebbe comparire una finestra sul server X (pin-helper) chiedendomi lo stesso numero ma io non l'ho mai vista   :Question: 

Non so più che cosa fare   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kaosone

appare se hai kbluetooth che gira

----------

## Truzzone

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> appare se hai kbluetooth che gira

 

Guarda qui

Non credo proprio dipenda da kdebluetooth.   :Sad: 

Grazie ancora per l'aiuto.

Ciao by Truzzone   :Sad: 

----------

## kaosone

io sono sicuro di aver fatto il pairing con kbluetooth, ora pero ho ripairato e funziona anche senza   :Question:   (proprio senza nessun dilog, da console)

sei sicuro di avere nel kernel tutto quello che serve?? a me dava un sacco di errori strani e stavo impazzendo poi mi ero semplicemente dimenticato di mettere mi pare bnep   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Truzzone

Sono ritornato dopo aver aggiornato il kernel al 2.6.10-gentoo-r6.

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> io sono sicuro di aver fatto il pairing con kbluetooth, ora pero ho ripairato e funziona anche senza    (proprio senza nessun dilog, da console)
> 
> sei sicuro di avere nel kernel tutto quello che serve?? a me dava un sacco di errori strani e stavo impazzendo poi mi ero semplicemente dimenticato di mettere mi pare bnep  

 

bnep e gli altri sono sempre stati presenti come moduli, prima quando avevo riprovato prima di postare ho fatto un lsmod e ho visto che non c'era bnep allora ho dato modprobe bnep e ora ho questo:

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bnep                   12800  0 

hci_usb                12416  2 

rfcomm                 33944  4 

l2cap                  22528  6 bnep,rfcomm

bluetooth              44036  8 bnep,hci_usb,rfcomm,l2cap

```

Vanno aggiunti altri moduli?

Facendo un tail -f /var/log/messages ora ho i segunti errori quando lancio cat > /dev/rfcomm1 ed inserisco dal cell il pin:

```
Jan 26 14:24:52 Serverino hcid[9301]: pin_code_request (sba=00:0A:3A:51:0E:96, dba=00:0A:D9:5C:60:68)

Jan 26 14:24:55 Serverino hcid[9510]: PIN helper exited abnormally with code 256

Jan 26 14:25:05 Serverino hcid[9301]: pin_code_request (sba=00:0A:3A:51:0E:96, dba=00:0A:D9:5C:60:68)

Jan 26 14:25:05 Serverino hcid[9514]: PIN helper exited abnormally with code 256

```

Che cosa può essere?    :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Confused: 

----------

## Truzzone

Nessuno sa niente riguardo l'ultimo log postato?  :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Sad: 

----------

## kaosone

strano.. la richiesta e' giusta, ma il programma non va Oo che versioni hai dei programmi?

----------

## Truzzone

Versioni bluez:

```
*  net-wireless/bluez-bluefw

      Latest version available: 1.0

      Latest version installed: 1.0

*  net-wireless/bluez-hcidump

      Latest version available: 1.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  net-wireless/bluez-hciemu

      Latest version available: 1.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  net-wireless/bluez-kernel

      Latest version available: 2.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  net-wireless/bluez-libs

      Latest version available: 2.10

      Latest version installed: 2.10

*  net-wireless/bluez-pan

      Latest version available: 1.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  net-wireless/bluez-sdp

      Latest version available: 1.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  net-wireless/bluez-utils

      Latest version available: 2.10-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.10-r1

*  net-wireless/bluez-firmware

      Latest version available: 1.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

```

Ciao by Truzzone  :Sad: 

----------

## kaosone

io sono tutto in ~x86

```

[ N] net-wireless/bluez-bluefw (no):  Bluetooth USB Firmware Downloader

[ N] net-wireless/bluez-firmware (no):  Bluetooth Broadcom Firmware

[ I] net-wireless/bluez-hcidump (1.16):  bluetooth HCI package analyzer

[ I] net-wireless/bluez-hciemu (1.0):  bluetooth HCI emulator

[ I] net-wireless/bluez-kernel (2.3):  bluetooth kernel drivers

[ I] net-wireless/bluez-libs (2.12):  Bluetooth Userspace Libraries

[ N] net-wireless/bluez-pan (no):  Bluetooth PAN profile implementation

[ N] net-wireless/bluez-sdp (no):  bluetooth service discovery protocol (sdp) utilities

[ I] net-wireless/bluez-utils (2.12):  bluetooth utilities

[ I] net-wireless/opd (0.2):  OBEX Push daemon for BlueZ and IrDA.

```

----------

## Truzzone

Ho risprovato con un'altro dongle bluetooth, MSI MS-6967, riconosciuto perfettamente, risultato, solito errore:

```
bash-2.05b# cat /dev/rfcomm1 

cat: /dev/rfcomm1: Connection refused

```

Appena lancio il cat sul cell compare la richiesta del codice inserisco 1234, il solo contenuto di "/etc/bluetooth/pin" e ricevo dal pc Connection Refused.  :Crying or Very sad: 

In /var/log/message solito errore:

```
Apr  5 20:27:25 Serverino hcid[14295]: pin_code_request (sba=00:0C:76:48:12:34, dba=00:0A:D9:5C:60:68)

Apr  5 20:27:25 Serverino hcid[14519]: PIN helper exited abnormally with code 256
```

Non so più che cosa fare  :Crying or Very sad: 

CIao by Truzzone  :Sad: 

----------

